# Find job via Silver Fern visa



## ahmedsamir

is it easy to find a job within the 9 months via Find job via Silver Fern visa 
specially for civil engineers


----------



## topcat83

ahmedsamir said:


> is it easy to find a job within the 9 months via Find job via Silver Fern visa
> specially for civil engineers


It depends on your skills and experience. And whether the right employer comes along at the right time


----------



## ahmedsamir

topcat83 said:


> It depends on your skills and experience. And whether the right employer comes along at the right time


but comparable to Australia do you think it is harder to find a job in construction sector in NZ ?


----------



## topcat83

ahmedsamir said:


> but comparable to Australia do you think it is harder to find a job in construction sector in NZ ?


I really don't know - and I guess it depend which part of Australia and which part of NZ you're talking about. 

Sorry to be obtuse - but that really is an impossible question you are asking...


----------

